# Chartering out of Rock Hall: advice, please



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Yesterday I learned that my wife is not needed to chaperone my youngest son's church trip next month, so she suddenly has a week of unplanned free time. I've been wanting to charter ever since getting my current boat 2 years ago, so this looks like a great opportunity. I spoke to Haven Charters, and the smallest boat they have that week is a Catalina 36. It's a little bigger than we need, but I can live with that. My only concern is whether it is bigger than we can handle. I'm 95% sure that none of our older kids will join us, so it's just the two of us. We're both in decent shape, and have plenty of daysailing hours and a couple overnight mini-cruises in our Catalina 250.

If I pull the trigger on this, I'll have other questions, since I have a lot to learn about cruising destinations on the Chesapeake, but right now my question is just how concerned should I be about us double-handing a boat as large as the C36?

One other option would be to take our own boat through the C&D canal down into the Bay, but it's two days each way to Rock Hall, and we only have about 5 days total, so I think using Rock Hall as our starting point, with a larger boat for comfort, is a better option.

Advice?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

If I have to spend the money for chartering, I would go to further away from home water (delaware river). Fly down to Miami or at least southern end of the bay, hampton, deltaville etc. The water is cleaner and more pleasant to look at. 

As for sailing a bigger than your own boat, the bigger the boat, easier to sail. It really does not take much time to get used to. Half hour motoring around the buoy with reverse, and a few figure eight with sails up, you should be good to go. If you can get a furling main, it is a lot easier. I would not want to own one, but for chartering is perfect. 

If going to rock hall or Annapolis, I would take you own boat. Save the money for many nice dinners in town. Chartering is a pain in Azz for the first time, I would pass. 

YMMV, You will have fun either way.


----------



## RhodesSwiftsure (Aug 5, 2007)

My first charter was in the BVI's and was exactly 36 feet. I recall being very nervous at the time. It was a cakewalk. 

Something like a Catalina 36 is a great charter boat. They get so much use that the fuel systems are clean, which means the motors are generally very reliable. As long as you have basic motoring skills, you really can't go too far wrong. A well behaved inboard is really much easier to handle than an outboard. 

Sailing a 36 versus a 25 is actually somewhat easier. Nicer motion, bigger cockpit, etc. 

Have a great trip.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I looked into this a while back and while the place in Rock Hall is top notch from what I hear, I thought they were a bit expensive. 
I found a place on the South River, just south of Annapolis, that has smaller (and necessarily cheaper) boats for charter: Annapolis Boat Rental Fleet and Rates for Powerboats and Sailboats | South River Boat Rentals
I have never actually chartered with either so I can't comment on their qualities.

As for anchorages you will find many. If you like nature then head for the eastern shore to the Wye River and/or St. Michaels. 
There is a pretty nice hurricane hole in Harness Creek right off the South River that has parkland all around.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Rick,

Knowing you I would say that your Charter in Rock Hall will fit you and Lori perfectly. It will give you a great experience to handle a little larger boat wich you should have no problem with at all after a bout and hour on her you will feel comfortable.

The company you are chartering with has a great reputation also. I would not agree with Rockdawg at all about the Chesapeake and hat it would hold for you as I beleive that it truly wouyld be the next step in your sailing repetoir and I would try it and get some experience and confidence before venturring offshore. You wont have to spend multiple hours getting there as you would going to Miami or other areas. Rock Hall is a great place to go from. KNowing you sailing patterns I would say its a great decision and a 3 hour ride ride from home.



> The water is cleaner and more pleasant to look at.-Rockdawg


Unless you are sailing up to Inner harbor this is an untrue statement. Some of the Rivers such as the Chester, Wye and further north Worton Creek are pritsine, swimable and dont have the nettles ( jellyfish) you would encounter south of Rock Hall. Also the wildlife such as the blad eagles onthe Wye* ARE *something to look at.

There are great places in a days sail from Rock Hall to go to. Annapolis, St Michaels, Chester River ( Greys Inn, Langford, Cackaway, and the Corsica, the Magothy ( Eagles nest, Broad Creek), The West/ Rhode River south of the bridge. Not to mention Worton Creek, Still Pond, and the Sassafrass north of Rock Hall.

I think its a great choce for you guys. The C36 has good amenities also. We could even hook up on one of the days. PM me with particulars (dates) as well and well discuss when you come to the Rondevous on June 9 at MYC. I have the charts and others there will be from Rock Hall where you are chrtering from such as DFeron and MGMhead ( he has a C38 and keeps it in Harbor Haven where you will be chartering I think.

Good choice.

Dave


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

First, with your sailing experience you should have no problems double handing a C36. 90% of our sailing is just my wife and I.

Now, I get a bit more conflicted when it come to location as there are a lot of great destinations you could visit from Rock Hall or the southern bay (Deltaville) in a weeks time. That said, weekdays on the upper bay are far nicer than weekends in terms of powerboat traffic, so if you plan your itenerary carefully you can avoid most of the traffic that detracts from my enjoyment of the mid bay area.

If you decide you would like to head further south for your charter let us know and I can suggest some places to visit down that way.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Gratitude Yachting Center charters Island Packets. I'm in the marina where they keep their boats and there is an IP28 that is kept in the slip next to mine. It doesn't go out very often, probably because it's on the smaller size, so there's an option if the 36 is too daunting.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the advice - please keep it coming.

We do want to charter in BVI, and this would be sort of a "dress rehearsal" for that. I realize that we could just ditch the "rehearsal" and head down south right now. However, we do not have a full week - only 5-6 days - and we have no ability to extend this because we need to be home when my son leaves and returns on his trip. So with such a limited time, transit time becomes an issue, and Rock Hall (or Annapolis) would be a good charter spot. Also, since my wife has never spent more than 2 nights on a boat, it will give her a chance to see how she likes it before heading to a more exotic location. I know she is nervous about what to do in a lightning storm, so there are a few things to work through on this trip.

Even more importantly, this becomes a "dress rehearsal" for a future home port and future boats. I've told many people that we would keep our boat in the Bay, but job and family responsibilities keep us from making the drive, so we stay in the Delaware for now, where we can be at the boat in <15 minutes. That will change in the future as kids move away, so this is a great opportunity to "test the waters" down there, as well as see what it would be like having a larger boat. We'll come away with a good idea of what we want to do regarding boat ownership and siting a few years down the road.

I just ordered the Amazon.com: Guide to Cruising Chesapeake Bay 2012 Edition (9781884726170): Staff of Chesapeake Bay Magazine: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51qmUe8Q4yL, so that will get us off to a good start.

One other question I have regards the necessity for a dinghy on this trip. The charter place does not generally provide them (one rental might be available first come first served), but they say that most of the ports have water taxis, and anchorage sites are generally bordered by private land that don't want dinghies coming ashore. Is this good advice (we'll be chartering M-F, not on the weekend), or should I be looking to borrow/rent/buy a dinghy for this trip? (_Take Five_ is kept in a slip, and do not currently do enough cruising to justify a permanent dinghy.)

Another question that I have regards visiting yacht clubs. Since my club is part of the CBYCA a few of those might be good destinations.

Dave - I just learned last night that my sister in law is visiting the weekend of June 9. Without getting into the stereotypical "in-law issues," suffice it to say that our ability to make it to your event is jeopardized. I'll post a note over there when it's more certain. But for now, it looks like I may not have a chance to get your advice face-to-face.


----------



## BCC1 (Dec 18, 2011)

My very first sailboat was a Catalina 380. My wife and I became very comfortable sailing it, so someone with a bit of sailing experience should be able to handle a 36 with ease.

We are going to be moving our 41 to Rock Hall next week. I did extensive research before choosing RH and it would seem to me like an ideal place to start a week vacation.

Btw, there is a very sweet, brand new, loaded, Catalina 445 called Sail's Office that's just been put into charter there. I know, 'cause I was looking at it hard before buying the 41....

Have fun!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

RD,

Although we're in PA, we are west of you so do not have to travel on anything other than back roads to get to Rock Hall. You'll probably have to hop onto I-95 for part of the trip if you don't want to take Route 1 south. For us, having to get onto I-95 is one factor keeping us from considering the Western Shore.

That said, Rock Hall is a great town. We even have our own ghost that haunts a former elementary school. It's true because it is documented in the town council meeting minutes. 

The Chesapeake Bay Magazine book is a good resource.

We have gotten along fine without a dinghy. Eventually we will get one but it isn't too high on the list right now. St. Michael's and Annapolis both have water taxis. If you head north and up the Sassafras I understand that there is a dinghy taxi in Georgetown that is free. Usually if we find we want to sail to a town that we want to explore we just get a slip for the night. Otherwise, when anchored out we settle in on the boat and just enjoy being on the water. Wildlife and scenery are the perfect entertainment.

We just returned from a BVI charter. I don't think it can compare to chartering on the Bay but I understand your dress rehearsal approach. In many ways it was a lot easier down there. On the other hand, we were on moorings or anchored most nights so a dinghy was absolutely necessary because we went ashore for dinner. Not so on the Bay.

Maryland Yacht Club (two hour sail from RH) is a member of CBYCA and has transient rates for members. So does Miles Yacht Club in St. Michael's. I have had good experiences making arrangements through both of them.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

For this trip a dingy wouldn't be an absolute must, but you'll want one if/when you move down to cruise the bay. However, I totally disagree with the charter co's assertion that water taxi's are commonly available. Other than Annapolis, I don't where else you would find a water taxi to take you from your boat to shore and back.

A resonable iternary could be 1st night at anchor say off the Chester - then over to Annapolis where there is a water taxi is available, then down to West/Rhode River (check to see if you have reciprocity with Chesapeake Yacht Club if you want to dock), then over to Eastern bay for a night at anchor and another in St Mikes, then back to Rock Hall.


----------



## mgmhead (Jan 14, 2007)

RD, you've already received excellent comments and info from Dave, Donna and Palmetto Sailor. I agree that a C-36 would be no problem for you two and the Bay provides plenty of destinations. In addition to those already listed I'd add Baltimore Inner Harbor as an interesting trip and fun destination. I still love sailing under the Key Bridge and past Ft McHenry. Fell's Point and Little Italy are both interesting to tour and loaded with restaurants and 'thirst parlors'. 

A clarification on Dave's comment about my boat's location, I actually keep it at The Sailing Emporium in Rock Hall Harbor. (Harbor entrance is currently being dredged and entry will be even easier) 

I'd be happy to share any information with you at the SailNet meet-up on June 9.

What week is it that you will be chartering, perhaps we could manage a raft-up?

Regards...MGM


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Rick,
> 
> Knowing you I would say that your Charter in Rock Hall will fit you and Lori perfectly. It will give you a great experience to handle a little larger boat wich you should have no problem with at all after a bout and hour on her you will feel comfortable.
> 
> ...


It really depends on what the OP is looking for.

If wild life is the focus, I would take a kayak. If I like sightseeing in town, I use the car. If sailing experience with night life on shore, I would take Rock Hall/Annapolis route. If I want to hone the sailing skills, I will seek a large body of water. I prefer the water splashing on the bow white rather than brown.

Anywhere north of Thomas light, water is greenish brown especially after a heavy rain. Some people like it, I don't. I find the water south of Solomon is better. I have sailed up and down the east coast, Chesapeake Bay water is the most dirtiest.

It is perfectly OK if you don't agree with me. Carry on.


----------



## zerryda1 (Jan 23, 2008)

Don't worry about moving up to a 36' boat. I went from a 27' Watkins to a 36' S2 and was totally comfortable in about 20 minutes, single handed. (I do have a roller furling jib and electric wench that makes those chores very easy.) When docking just remember the boat will have more momentum than your used to so give yourself a little more stopping distance.

Places to go:

West:

Rock Hall to Magothy River.
Go straight across the bay from Rock Hall to the Magothy River. (Calling it a river is a misnomer, it's really a small bay, relatively deep tidal water but DO pay attention to the markers. It has lots of room for sailing and should take just two to four hours (depending on the wind gods) to get to the opening from Rock Hall. This should give you time to get familiar with the Catalina. The entrance is well marked but watch out for the crab pots. After sailing up and down the Magothy, stop at Dobins Island for a swim or a picnic or even the night. The far side of Dobins is a nice protected anchorage and mostly deserted except weekends. To enter the anchorage at Dobins go around the south east side of the island. If you look at the charts you will see the deep water is on that side and will make sense why you go around the long way to the back of the island. Once again, pay attention to the markers! Juast before you leave the Magothy, there is an inlet called Deep Creek on your starboard. Motor up Deep Creek for about a mile to Deep Creek Restaurant on your starboard. The restaurant has 6 to 7 slips for boaters. The outside slips are deep enough for a C36. The inside slips are NOT. The food is great but takes a while to get served, so don't be in a hurry. Well worth the wait! Say hello to Phil and René, the owners.

Note: A new restaurant is being built at the Ferry Point Marina which is at the west end (opposite end from the entrance) of the Magothy. It should be open before your trip but if you decide to make it a destination call ahead.

Annapolis.
Annapolis is a short trip (3 - 6 hours depending on wind) heading south from the Magothy under the Bay Bridge. Head to the City Dock and if you lucky enough to get a public slip (first come first serve) you will be right in the middle of town with lots and lots of restaurants and shops. It also is packed full of history. If you're not feeling lucky there are plenty of marinas where you can reserve a transient slip. Make sure to find one within walking distance of City Dock.

South River

If you still have time or you don't want to go to Annapolis there is the South River and Coconut Joe's, a great spot to sit at their tiki bar and watch the boats go by.

Solomon's Island

If you're really ambitious you could head to Solomon's Island but with only a week it might be too much.

Eastern Side of the Bay:

Kent Island:

Hemmingway's (newly remodeled) is known to be the best place to watch a sunset.

St Michael's is a favorite destination.

North:

There's always Baltimore and the Inner Harbor.

There are plenty of places you can reach from Rock Hall.

I keep my boat on the Magothy and sometimes, if I have a week, I head south for 3 days and then turn around head north for 3 days.

Warning: Do watch the weather. The summer storms on the Chesapeake are everything you've heard about and then some. They can blow in very, very quickly. Make sure you have a Smartphone or computer that can handle the graphics of a weather web site and check the Doppler radar constantly. (I like Weather Underground myself: Weather Forecast & Reports - Long Range & Local | Wunderground | Weather Underground)

Have a great trip.

Dan
S2 11.0 Harmonuim


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Rick, You will have a blast and love it! But be warned! your going to go back to your C25 with a bad case of 10ft itis! Rockhall at night is not easy to enter, Great oaks is a fun but dicey approach but worth it to get to jellyfish joes. (if you like that sort of thing) 
Docking a larger boat is easy if you go slow and use reverse and forward to control momentum. Many people to try an jump and stop the boat thinking they can muscle it when the engine controls, and rudder, do it better.

Water taxis are availbe at George town, and St Mikes although I'm not sure when and how much. Annapolis is the best!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Rick, You will have a blast and love it! But be warned! your going to go back to your C25 with a bad case of 10ft itis!...


Maybe, but I also appreciate every boat for its inherent benefits. I still sail my Phantom dinghy just as much as I did before I got the C250. Each boat has its own unique type of fun - which is why I keep adding to my collection without selling any of them. 

The C250 is real easy to get into and out of the slip in the river currents, and is a good size for tacking across the river near home. I doubt that I'll ever want a C36 on the river, so until I have time in my life to spend whole weekends on the Bay, occasional chartering will address any jonesing I have for a big boat.

Maybe that will change after a week of chartering - we'll see!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Wildlife like bald eagles, osprey and Rockfish are plentiful, so the green water is not dangerous. Ever wonder why it is green? Its not all polution? 

I doubt most of us who sail the Chesapeake and yes north of the bridge up the Sassafrass, and Chester rivers wonder what the hell you are talking about. The water is obviously quite clean and very swimable. Now it doesnt meet the color of carribean water that is true. These are two vastly different places.

We love cruising to the Long Island Sound, Newport, and out into the Atlantic every year on OUR boat. Last year we even went to Southern California and went out to Catalina Island. We have sailed in hawaii and in Fiji We have done the Carribean thing and Carribean tourquiose doesnt beat the Pacific blue in my mind. But each of these places including our own holds its own type of magic. No where I have sailed except maybe on Lake Michigan are there so many places to just hole up and gunkhole as the Chesapeake.

Try not to be so negative about the place you live

Dave


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Rick,

Others have given great advice. Your Yacht club reciprocity would hold at MYC, but I think you would do better going south to the West River...Cheaspeake Yacht Club, it would be good there as well as Kent Island Yacht club.

I good mixture of anchoring out, taking a slip, and a mooring may be the ticket to get a true experience. 

I would make a stop at a mooring in Annapolis one of my nights. They do have a water taxi and strolling the town is great. If you go wednesday evening you can be in the middle of the races they have ( an unforgettable exoperience as the use you as a pick in the mooring field next to the finish line).

The Chester is a great first or last place to go Greys Inn, Corsica or Lanford Creek (cacaway Island). 

Magothy Deep Creek is nice, we like Eagles Nest (Cove across from the horse farm and it should be quite mid week). Our favorite is Broad Creek


Taste of North and South
I would go Rock Hall to Worton Creek- Monday night- anchor
Worton Creek to Magothy Eagles Nest- Tuesday night-anchor
Magothy to Annapolis--sail the Bay and Severn and pick up a mooring early in Annapolis
(by 2_)-Wednesday night
Annapolis to Corsica on the Chester River- Thursday night-anchor
Back to Rock Hall

South
Rock hall to Magothy- anchor MOnday night ( 4 hours)
Magothy to Miles ( St Micheals) Tuesday night take a slip) (6 hours)
St Micheals to Annapolis- Wed night- take a mooring (6 hours)
Annapolis to Chester ( Cacaway Island- Langford Creek)-anchor (5 hours)
Chester to Rock Hall- 3 hours

Dave


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

chef2sail said:


> Try not to be so negative about the place you live
> 
> Dave


While I agree with you Dave, rockDAWG _is_ entitled to his opinion. Fortunately he's usually the lone negative voice about the Chesapeake Bay area so hopefully others will take that into consideration when reading his posts.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> rockDAWG is entitled to his opinion-DFerron


Of course he is entitled to his opinion as are you and I. Thats the beauty of the internet...EVERYONE is entitled to their opinions. Without a difference of opinion, life would be oh so boring

Dave


----------



## RMISailing (May 27, 2011)

I actually have chartered with the folks at South River Boat Rentals for several years and have found them to be extremely accommodating. It's a quick trip out from the river to the Bay and all points from there. I would call and ask for Griff Bell directly - he has helped us out time and time again.

We actually did a very similar trip and I wanted to get my crew ready before heading to Greece for a charter. Worked out great.

Best of luck and enjoy!

JSL
"May the wind always be at your back and the sun upon your face."


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

So, what's the best way to avoid crab pots?


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

RhythmDoctor said:


> So, what's the best way to avoid crab pots?


Don't sail at nite.

Ooops, I am not supposed to answer this. I withdraw my answer.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Based on RockDAWG's comment above somewhere I went back and read through the entire thread. I really don't want to contribute to a contest so let me focus on Rick's initial question.

Rick - from what I understand you shouldn't have a big issue with the C36. The ACOE is dredging the hump into Rock Hall harbor which would otherwise be your biggest issue. At and around docks neutral is your friend. Watch the wind and current. You'll be fine. If you have any lingering concerns please feel free to call me. I'm flying to Ft Lauderdale tomorrow morning to bring a J/42 up to Norfolk but you can reach me through the end of the day tomorrow. I should be back in cell range between mid Thursday and early Friday. 443-327-9084. 

The bigger boat will have more inertia, so too much speed can mean more damage. At the same time you need enough speed to have good flow over the rudder. Maybe when you get to Annapolis we can hook up for a couple of hours in my boat handling and maneuvering range and walk you through the issues. Let me know if you are interested in doing that.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I am going back and deleting all of the non-ontopic threads. I would have done it a lot earlier if I had seen it but had not read this thread. Everyone take a deep breath and walk away from this thread if not directly on topic.

Brian


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I do not know the area, but I have sailed a 250 (owned one) and a 36. You will love the 36. It is very easy to manuever, even easier than the 250. She is fun to sail and under motor will literally turn within her own wake. You will have no problems, except the nagging urge to upgrade!!!

Go enjoy it and put some pics back up here! Can't wait to see them. 

Brian


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I am anchored in Swan Creek tonight rafted up with friends from MYC. Depths coming in were 7-8 ft at mid tide so as long as you follow the marks you should have no problem. Have marina give you the marks from there up to Swan Creek entrance.from there you will be fine. 

Dave


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

zerryda1 said:


> ...Warning: Do watch the weather. The summer storms on the Chesapeake are everything you've heard about and then some. They can blow in very, very quickly. Make sure you have a Smartphone or computer that can handle the graphics of a weather web site and check the Doppler radar constantly....


I have no 3G access for phone or computer, just a woefully obsolete Nextel Blackberry with very slow service. But I was able to tweak the settings to give me a nicely formatted doppler radar image, which I have bookmarked and pull up frequently from the boat:








You can actually tweak this with your own lat/lng, zoom level, and screen resolution to customize it for your own location and device. Just change the appropriate settings below and paste into the browser of your phone, tablet, or computer:

mapserver.weather.com/MapServer/map?lat=39.372054&lng=-75.999915&zoom=8&h=210&w=315&layers=radar


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Our charter date is approaching, and I've started to plot out a few potential routes based on your suggested itineraries. This has me really excited.

One area where I could use some guidance is diesel operation. I've never actually used one, since all my boats are gas outboards, although I have quite a bit of fundamental understanding from an engineering perspective. I'm also familiar with prop walk and other maneuvering tricks for an inboard, but the specifics of how to start/shut down a diesel (glow plug do's and dont's, fuel line shutoff, warmup time, opening/closing the cooling water intake) and other details are all new to me. I don't really have time to take a whole course on diesel maintenance, so is there some URL or other source I could go to for some quick how-to's on this topic?

Thanks!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

RhythmDoctor said:


> ...
> 
> One area where I could use some guidance is diesel operation. ... I don't really have time to take a whole course on diesel maintenance, so is there some URL or other source I could go to for some quick how-to's on this topic?
> 
> Thanks!


The charter company should go over that with you. They should schedule an hour before they hand over the boat to go over all the systems on the boat, including operation of the engine (everything that you mentioned). When we chartered in the BVI we were told to run the engine one hour in the evening and one hour in the morning to charge the batteries and keep the refrigerator operating.

It kind of depends on the engine and how well it has been maintained. Just like in the gas engine you check the oil and other fluids, make sure the seacock is open, etc.

On our old engine we had to hold the glow plug button for 30 to 90 seconds (depending on how she was feeling) before starting the engine and then let it warm up for a long time. With our new engine, no glow plug to deal with so far and less of a warm up time. On our old engine, the glow plug was a button to push and hold. On the new, it's a turn of the key to that setting. So, it depends.

To stop the engine there will be a "Stop" button to push and then you turn the key to the off position. Very important to push the stop button first.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

As Donna said, I'm sure the charter company will go over engine ops with you. C36's came a few variations of the Universal diesel in various HP's. They all operate about the same and the engine panels are all similar, though location varies depending on boat vintage. 

First step is make sure the boat is in neutral then give the boat about 1/4 to 1/2 inch or throttle (that's 1/2 INCH, not 1/2 throttle). Next our particular boat likes a few seconds of glow plug (15-20 count) before attempting a start. On our boat you turn the key and hold it past the spring return to activate the glowplug. After the 20 count, I release the glowplug and push the starter button. If I don't get a start in the first few seconds, I stop and give the glow plug another 15 count and try again. Continuing to crank can fill the aqua-muffler and result in engine damage, so you want to avoid that. If you have starting problems you can shut the engine intake until you get cranked or drain the muffler into the bilge and start over. If you choose to shut the intake have someone standing by to re-open it once she ticks over.

Diesels are shut down but cutting the fuel supply and that is done via a pull handle on the engine panel on a C36. This handle should be spring return, but be sure you push it all the way back in once the engine dies. This has been a cause of a temporary starting problem for more than one C36 owner. Hard to get it to start when you have the fuel shut off.

Really jealous of your up coming trip. We want lots of pics and updates for our vicarious enjoyment.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

My expeserience on the 36 is turn key. THis is of course a later model 36. Basically, turn the key and repss the start button. Make sure you are making water (spitting water out the exhaust). TOo kill it, hold in the silver kill switch until it dies.

You can start that engine in revers or neutral or forward. Makes no difference to the diesel. Most people leave the newer yanmars in Neutral, the older ones in reverse. Often the older ones needed the revers to lock the prop. The new Yamnars don't care. 

It really is so simply it is incredible. You will fall in love with an inboard. QUuiet and easy to manuever. ALso a LOT better on gas (diesel). Trick is to watch and make sure you are making water.

I have never sailed an old 36. But I will say that the 36 was always one of my very favorite boats Catalina ever made. I would take it over most of the new ones they put out with just a few exceptions.

All the best. Can't wait to see the pics!!

Brian


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> My expeserience on the 36 is turn key. THis is of course a later model 36. Basically, turn the key and repss the start button. Make sure you are making water (spitting water out the exhaust). TOo kill it, hold in the silver kill switch until it dies.
> 
> You can start that engine in revers or neutral or forward. Makes no difference to the diesel. Most people leave the newer yanmars in Neutral, the older ones in reverse. Often the older ones needed the revers to lock the prop. The new Yamnars don't care.
> 
> ...


Good input since the charter boat is very likely a lot newer than mine.

Mine will start forward, reverse or neutral and I do use reverse to stop the prop when sailing. That's the reason I make a habit of checking the boats in neutral for starting. If you left it in gear and didn't check it might make the next few minutes or seconds interesting.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. I realize that a checkout captain will fill me in, but it's nice to go into it not being totally clueless. I've always known that shutting down a diesel is very different from a gas engine - because you have no spark plugs to short out, you need to cut the fuel supply. Your suggestions along these lines will help me be able to focus on the more intricate details of that specific boat, since I know the basics from you.

Based on the color of the trim stripes (turquoise and navy - same as my boat), I estimate that this boat is 1994-1998 model year:


----------



## -OvO- (Dec 31, 2011)

> Hard to get it to start when you have the fuel shut off.


Even harder if someone accidentally trips over the fuel shutoff control and breaks it off.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, it's time to build my list of provisions to take. The charter company gave a few guidelines (we must bring our own bed linens, etc.), but not a whole lot of specifics on "must have" and "don't bother" items. I'm building my own list, including our own inflatable PFDs (since we know they'll fit right), handheld GPS, sunscreen, insect repellant, etc. I don't have a handheld VHF, so I won't be bringing one.

What are your suggestions of "must have" and "don't bother" items for a 5-day trip in the Chesapeake?


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

One suggestion for a quick snack is a few screw top boxes of tomato soup. Leave in the sun to warm-up or keep cool for a more refreshing snack. No cooking needed which in my case is important since my cooking is a coleman stove in the cockpit.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

I wouldn't rely on the charter company's binoculars (if they provide them) or the refrigeration keeping your food cool. You might want to plan to stop some place to re-provision halfway through. I've never chartered on the Bay, but if they are anything like the Caribbean boat we were on, the refrigerator was barely adequate so we didn't keep more than 2-day's worth of cold stuff on board.


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

Too much stuff can be as aggravating as too little. Plan the meals for nights at anchor and count on a restaurant or two.
A brilliant friend of mine freezes his meals, then freezes that pack in a block of ice to keep the fridge/icebox cold for several days. If you have your own cooler you can bring it aboard and use the boat box for drinks and such.
Bring your binoculars, lots to see out there. 
Stash an extra roll or two of toilet paper, some sunscreen and maybe a blow up float mat for cooling off after a day in the sun.
Lots of bottled water too, it gets hot out there.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Dfok said:


> Lots of bottled water too, it gets hot out there.


Not this weekend it wasn't! BRRRRRR! I had a comforter and wore sweats and thick fuzzy socks to sleep.

Looking forward to 90/90 later this week!

We were out with our sail club this past weekend and one of the trailer boats brought these zip lock bag meals where they pre-mixed egg and other stuff before they left home and on the boat put the bag in boiling water for 14 minutes. Darned if the stuff inside didn't puff up and they had omelets!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Rick...does the boat have a propane grill? Would be great if you dont have to heat up the cabin. Alsoi ask about 12 volt fans for sleeping at night. Bring two of the Large bucket citronelkla candles with replaceable lids. You can put one in the cabin at dusk and one in the cockpit to ward of the misquitos.l

I wouldnt sacrifice good meals by going overboard and overthinking things like freezing everything ahead of time. Dont sacrifice quality, you arent going camping. A 36 Catalina is a well outfitted boat.

We usually have a good breakfast. Get the egg beatersin cartons, turkey sauage, bagels. lox. Dont forget the coffee. lunch is usually light for us as it is hotter and we are under way.. bring at least one watermeon, a couple cantalopes, blueberries ( The jerseys are in season). bring a couple blocks of nice cheese and crackers for sunsets and wine at anchor. Dont overdo the food and have a couple can items in asr of emergency.

A nice fresh toreillini with packaged pesto is a nice meal. easy to prepare...clean up.

PM me the dates you are going again, maybe we can hook up on of the days/ nights. _t will help me maybe realize where you might be anchoring or docking so I could recommewnd restaurants or food provisons.

Bringing a large Coleman cooler with ice is good advice. You can keep food in it ( double bag and invest in the large zip lock bags so it doent get waterlogged. It will stay mega coolIf the refrigeration on the boat is not good or you dont want to overload it. You will have ice for drinks. If not you will have to get ice in the middle of the trip, any fuel dock will have.

Bring 6 large galllons of water for coffee..etc as the boats tank water may not be palatable. Bring a cvouple of cases of 20 oz waters. One case per person. Bring a fremch press for coffee in the AM

The obvious, suntan lotion, bacthing suits, rash gaurds, towels, pfds binoculars , towels, favorite pillow ( important). Batteroies for cell phone or method of recarging, USB cable, portable battery charger, I would invest in 12 volt p;ug with recharger on the end of it. ( there are sure to be 12 volt sockets on the boat somewhere.

And oh yes..Charts and Chesapeake guide.

Dave_


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I would expect the refigerator to keep things adequately cool but we do add a bag of ice at the start of a trip to help get the box cool. We use that ice for drinks and it usually lasts a few days, before we need another.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

chef2sail said:


> ...
> Bringing a large Coleman cooler with ice is good advice. You can keep food in it ( double bag and invest in the large zip lock bags so it doent get waterlogged. It will stay mega coolIf the refrigeration on the boat is not good or you dont want to overload it. You will have ice for drinks. If not you will have to get ice in the middle of the trip, any fuel dock will have. ...
> Dave


Very good advice. I keep beverages in a separate cooler as they cause the icebox to be accessed more often. This way the icebox/refrigerator can stay closed until meal time and whomever is on board can go in and out of the cooler as much as they want. It also makes a handy cocktail table or foot rest with one of the pillows.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

DRFerron said:


> Not this weekend it wasn't! BRRRRRR! I had a comforter and wore sweats and thick fuzzy socks to sleep.
> 
> Looking forward to 90/90 later this week!
> 
> We were out with our sail club this past weekend and one of the trailer boats brought these zip lock bag meals where they pre-mixed egg and other stuff before they left home and on the boat put the bag in boiling water for 14 minutes. Darned if the stuff inside didn't puff up and they had omelets!


DF,

Take the stuff to have fun with. Get a hammok (a double Jamaican style... very good errr... star wathcing and hangs between the f/s and mast). Just worry about what makes you and the SO happy... that is what it is all about. Now, you want CDs list of what makes him happy? DONt listen to those chef fellows (chef2sail or t37chef... heard they motor everywhere and use Walmart knives). THey don't know a Chicago CUtlery from a Wusthof. I like:

Steaks (get a ribeye and cut it youserlf. Steaks last unusually long and pork does not on a boat... not sure why).

Oh man, take some asparagras (aspar-grass and sit it in olive oil 1 hour in a ziplock bag with fresh ground pepper, then a bit of sea salt on the grill with a GB pepper (3 - peppercorn)) and grill it. You will know the aspagrass is good before cooking when it smells "sweet" in the ziplock bag. It really works (don't tell the chefs, they are always stealing my secrets... jer**)..
Hmmm, some good ole corn in foil is good.

I have an awesome recipe for FRESH corn on the cob corn will share with you in private (making sure the chefs are not stealing)

For the oven, have a great chx qtr recipe. Will share here, since I know Chef2sail will threaten your life for it anyways: dethaw chx qtrs, shallow baking pan, use Lawrys SSalat, Fresh PPcorn pepper, garlic powder, onion pwder, and do both sides, but leave pepper off bottom. Bake skin up. THen approx 375 for qtr+1 hr. In general we do 1 hr 45 mins but can go to 2 hrs. Wait for meat to pull back from leg (Mmmm..Hmmm... don't tell the chef's my trick, they use a thermometer and get all political with chicken. They are communist, I am telling you).

Tell you what, take the aspargrass and mix with mushroom, thick sliced onions, and some fresh gbeans and it is awesome. Soak with same GOOD olive oil, bit of fresh garlic, pepper, salt (smell till sweet), and throw on a grill and eat off the grill on the boat. I actually use a bit of of red peper and paprika but I am stinky ole Texan and we like a bit of spice.

I am very, VERY, jealous of your trip. You and the wife have a wonderful trip. POST PICS HERE!!! Or else I will make fun of you like I do the ole chefs here that I had to train on how to boil water!!!

Cant wait to see your stuff!!!

Big smiles!!

Brian


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Ha...Brian cooking from his Jamacian hammock with a Mai Tai in his hand....its gone to his head.....I am suprised the recipe all werent double grill and smoker recipes.

Carry on


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Hmmm, now I'm really hungry!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> Ha...Brian cooking from his Jamacian hammock with a Mai Tai in his hand....its gone to his head.....I am suprised the recipe all werent double grill and smoker recipes.
> 
> Carry on


Don't listen to them RD, they have grill envy. Not sure why they are always so tacky to me. Jealousy of me skills, I suppose... and I am always so nice...

Brian


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

dethaw? dethaw? Isn't "dethaw" freezing?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

SVAuspicious said:


> dethaw? dethaw? Isn't "dethaw" freezing?


Ha! You better keep to the Bluewater thread!!!! You are getting into some serious stuff here!!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> Oh man, take some asparagras (aspar-grass and sit it in olive oil 1 hour in a ziplock bag with fresh ground pepper, then a bit of sea salt on the grill with a GB pepper (3 - peppercorn)) and grill it. You will know the aspagrass is good before cooking when it smells "sweet" in the ziplock bag-Crusindad


Rick dont forget to take a peeler and run it on the bottom 1/3 of the asaparagus stalk to remove the woody celluslose outside later. Crusindad is used to toothpics so he wont know the difference, but this little tip could make your asparagus go from mediorce to great.

Dave


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

I just bought a dinghy, so we'll be able to row to shore. I had to make a very quick decision, since I went on Amazon and it gave me 2 minutes to order for Saturday delivery. (We leave on Sunday, so this was very last minute.)

After having time to review the other options after-the-fact, I don't think I will have buyer's remorse. This seemed to be the best quality at this price point (by far), with 3-ply construction (nylon mesh between outer vinyl layers) and swiveling oar locks. It will also be useful with my C250, since it will store easily in our limited space. I've held off buying a dinghy so far because we don't do much cruising, but this one was less expensive than renting one for the week from the charter company:

Amazon.com: Intex Seahawk II Boat Set: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41M-YzGRwOL


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

The charter trip was great. We slept on the boat Sunday and studied all the documentation and got a little familiar with the systems. Checkout skipper finished with us at about 11 am on Monday. The forecasts were calling for scattered thundershowers all day, which had us a little concerned. Later it appeared that a front might move through at 2, so we decided that if we got out real fast we might beat it to our destination. 

We had hoped to sail north to Worton Creek, with a fallback (depending on wind direction) of going south to Chester River, then up Chester to Corsica to anchor out. We headed out to the Bay and saw black clouds to the north, so we headed south. After 20 min or so, we saw black clouds to the south too. A quick look at Doppler radar on my cell phone showed systems moving through both to the north and south, and more coming our way, so we sailed around awhile and headed back in to our marina. In the end it was a nice 3 hour daysail that got us real familiar with the boat, and gave us a taste of varying conditions, since the wind really did pick up at the end.

I was nervous about docking, since I'd never docked such a large boat, and turning around to come in stern-first can be tricky. But it was a piece of cake compared to the Delaware River currents that I normally deal with! Unlike on the Delaware, I could creep in as slowly as I wanted. I was able to get the boat turned about 75 degrees to starboard, and used the prop walk to bring the stern around the rest of the way. When I had the boat facing directly out of the slip, our stern was perfectly between the pilings, so I could back right in. This was really beginners luck, because I really had no idea how the boat would pivot and/or slide sideways through the turn.

After we were back at the marina (Haven Harbour), the weather alternated every 15 minutes between beautiful blue skies and scary looking thunderheads (with noticably cool breezes), but everything broke up and there was never any lightning or thunder. But the wind continued to pick up, around 20kts with gusts to 35, and the rig was howling and shaking the whole boat. (The rig seemed a bit looser than my boat.) It really is a good thing that we did not anchor out that night, since those were not the kinds of conditions for our first overnight anchor experience.

On Tuesday we had a vigorous sail over to Magothy River with winds sustained at 20kt and gusts to 35. At chef2sail's suggestion we anchored in Broad Creek on Magothy and rafted with Dave, who was overflowing in his generosity of food, culinary skills, advice, and stories. We sat up to about 11:30 talking, then headed to bed in very peaceful conditions.

Wednesday started as a more peaceful morning sail that got more interesting as the winds picked up at the end. We grabbed a mooring ball in Annapolis right at the finish line for the sailboat races. Those guys came right at us, peeling off at the very last second, often passing within a couple feet of my boat. We slept well even though temps were about 7 degrees higher than the previous night.

Thursday night was going to be very warm, so we planned to go to Eagle Cove on Magothy to catch a good overnight breeze, but we got to the Magothy's mouth before noon and decided to keep sailing rather than sit still in the heat all day. We sailed all the way up to Worton Creek and got a slip so we could run the A/C overnight. I also wanted to get familiar with that marina since it might be a potential place to put my boat someday.

Friday morning I got up at 5 am and quietly got ready so the admiral could sleep in a little. Since I had no cell phone reception to check the weather, I quietly turned the VHF to weather channel, and was immediately greeted by the screeching sound of NOAA's emergency alarm. There was a severe thunderstorm warning for our area until 8 am. The boat was due back at Rock Hall at noon, and we were 4.5 hours away, so departing at 8 would miss our deadline. But the storms cleared our area at 5:45 and the warning was cancelled early, so we headed out at 6. Out on the Bay I had cell phone reception, so I checked Doppler radar and we were home free. I do not take stupid risks (the world wouldn't end if we missed a deadline to return the boat), so I was prepared to return to Worton Creek if we found unacceptable conditions on the Bay. But things were fine, aside from dead air that required us to motor most of the way.

I love the Bay and cruising in a large, comfortable boat. But the whole thing also gave me a real appreciation for what a great fit our little C250 is for daysailing (and occasional overnights) near home. It's going to be a long time before we are able to spend more than a couple weeks a year cruising, and I can charter a large boat in a fancy marina like Haven Harbour for a couple weeks weeks for less than the additional slip/insurance/maintenance costs of a larger boat. So for the next few years (at least) we're going to enjoy daysailing our little C250 with its low maintenance and low storage costs, and charter a week or so when we want to go for a whole week.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

FYI, I just pulled this off the GPS:


----------



## Ulladh (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like you had a good trip. BVI next?

Your Catalina could make Essington to the Sassafras or Bohemia in a long day sail, maybe Rock Hall in a very long day sail.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Winter therapy: "Think warm thoughts!"

I shot some video on our Chesapeake charter last June, but my computer was too wimpy to even play it, much less edit and master it. Last fall I got a new computer with the power to edit, but just new got around to finishing it up:


----------

